# Why are 15 gallon tanks expensive?



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Just curious as to why 15 gallon (24"x12"x12") glass aquariums are so expensive. The standard 10 gallon tanks are only 10 dollars at meijer and walmart, but 15 gallon tanks are so hard to find and usually cost around $40 dollars. I could get a 30 gallon tank for that price. It's making me rethink using a 15 gallon tank as my sump.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

My guess is that it's just a pretty uncommon size and they don't sell as many. :dunno:

They can sell 10 gallon tanks all day long and keep the price down that way.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Romad said:


> My guess is that it's just a pretty uncommon size and they don't sell as many. :dunno:
> 
> They can sell 10 gallon tanks all day long and keep the price down that way.


 Pretty much. That just not a common size, so it would be placed under custom tank, and thus they can kill you on the cost.


----------

